# Trying to figure out year and model???



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Picked up this bike for $250 at a used bike shop. It was in terrible condition. Replaced the bar tape, fixed the STI shifters, and degreased everything! The paint was terribly chipped and missing from many areas so I stripped it down and repainted, added some decals and that's it so far. Hoping that I got a good deal? Anyone that can help would be much appreciated.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know that I would've paid $250 for that. My gut says you should've gone for $150, if it needed that much work. Alas, what's done is done. The past is past, the future's now.

Are/were there any other discernible markings on the bike, apart from "CANNONDALE?"


----------



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not much at all, just a very warn hard to read sticker. Didn't have a lot to go with. Knew it was cannondale, frame is in great shape now that the paint is fixed. No dents or cracks, welds are smooth like traditional cannondale. Any idea on a possible year?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

BikePedia, QuickBike-Complete Bike Specs
Try that! I'm not a Cannondale expert, but I know a few guys on here are.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's definitely a Cannondale, the rear dropouts give it away, they all had the seatstays joining the chainstays slightly ahead of the dropouts like that... many years ago. That's a picture after repaint right? Those logos are more modern than the bike and they didn't usually have 'Cannondale' written on the top tube.

It's from the last millenium for sure, mid-90's maybe? You could try Vintage Cannondale to help figure it out. The serial number can help finding the production date...


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's definitely a Cannondale, the rear dropouts give it away, they all had the seatstays joining the chainstays slightly ahead of the dropouts like that... many years ago. That's a picture after repaint right? Those logos are more modern than the bike and they didn't usually have 'Cannondale' written on the top tube.
> 
> It's from the last millenium for sure, mid-90's maybe? You could try Vintage Cannondale to help figure it out. The serial number can help finding the production date...


Its a 3.0 frame, and with STI's its a later model one. id guess 1998 o 1999.

I have one and was a great bike but now is outdated. Still rides like new


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

georgewerr said:


> Its a 3.0 frame, and with STI's its a later model one. id guess 1998 o 1999.
> 
> I have one and was a great bike but now is outdated. Still rides like new


I thought those rear dropout/stays designs were last produced around 95-96...


----------



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's definitely a Cannondale, the rear dropouts give it away, they all had the seatstays joining the chainstays slightly ahead of the dropouts like that... many years ago. That's a picture after repaint right? Those logos are more modern than the bike and they didn't usually have 'Cannondale' written on the top tube.
> 
> It's from the last millenium for sure, mid-90's maybe? You could try Vintage Cannondale to help figure it out. The serial number can help finding the production date...


Yes, the picture is after paint. The decals are from a newer model, it was the only ones I could find online. I do thank you for your info. It seems to be a decent bike so far, hopefully I didn't pay to much?


----------



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## CyndiC1266 (Mar 15, 2013)

View attachment 277252
I also have a Cannondale Six that was my brothers. I have do not know what it is worth. Can anyone help me? I have it on consignment but I am afraid of having the wool pulled over my eyes. I am receiving conflicting information form him and online. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many Thanks


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I thought those rear dropout/stays designs were last produced around 95-96...


Your right, I looked at some old catalogs at vintagecannondale.com My 3.0 frame dale was a 1993 and looking through the catalogs there was no STI's listed for any 3.0's there was STI on the 2.8 frames but I do not believe that this frame is an 2.8. / the 2.8 frames changing diameter tubes and this picture does not look like this.

here is the link for the catalogs
http://www.vintagecannondale.com/year/1993/1993.pdf


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

also you can see who to read the serial # here

Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks liek early 90's to me...thats a vetta sl saddle from 91-95 (which of course could have been changed)..oh and a ritchy logic chainset?. Back then they did have top tube decals.


----------



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

mik_git said:


> Looks liek early 90's to me...thats a vetta sl saddle from 91-95 (which of course could have been changed)..oh and a ritchy logic chainset?. Back then they did have top tube decals.


I think the saddle was changed, definitely needs changed again! Any thoughts on a new saddle? I was thinking about going with fizik?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

saddles are personal... my cannondale has a fizik...seems OK, but I have a couple of spare vetta sl's (one brand new ti and an old cromo one) that will be going on new bike builds...for me the vetta sl is the best ever made... but thats me (flights don't fit my butt to well, even though I ran one for10 years...).


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Definitely older than 1998. I'm guessing 94-96


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

mik_git said:


> saddles are personal... my cannondale has a fizik...seems OK, but I have a couple of spare vetta sl's (one brand new ti and an old cromo one) that will be going on new bike builds...for me the vetta sl is the best ever made... but thats me (flights don't fit my butt to well, even though I ran one for10 years...).


That. If there is one part of a bike that is down to personal preferences, body fit, it's saddles. The best saddle for me might be the worst ever for you. Shops have measuring devices to help steer you in the right direction but there's much more to finding the perfect saddle than just it's width, nothing replaces trying a few. I know Fizik have a trial and error program where shops can lend you test saddles for you ti try a few days until you find the one you like.

For me, the shape is the most important and after years and many tries, I now know I like flattish saddles (flat top front to back but most importantly side to side). Now I know I'll be okay on a saddle just by looking at it but so far, my favorite is the Fizik Antares, even the super stiff and lightly padded 00 with carbon rails and carbon shell that just wont flex, I can spend 8 hours straight on it... I also prefer flatter saddles as it allows me to sit in various positions and not slide back where the saddle wants me to. But that's just me. Some prefer more curved profiles, more padding, flexier shells, like the Fizik Aliante (it's shaped and designed more like a hamac, some love it)....


----------



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dan Gerous said:


> That. If there is one part of a bike that is down to personal preferences, body fit, it's saddles. The best saddle for me might be the worst ever for you. Shops have measuring devices to help steer you in the right direction but there's much more to finding the perfect saddle than just it's width, nothing replaces trying a few. I know Fizik have a trial and error program where shops can lend you test saddles for you ti try a few days until you find the one you like.
> 
> For me, the shape is the most important and after years and many tries, I now know I like flattish saddles (flat top front to back but most importantly side to side). Now I know I'll be okay on a saddle just by looking at it but so far, my favorite is the Fizik Antares, even the super stiff and lightly padded 00 with carbon rails and carbon shell that just wont flex, I can spend 8 hours straight on it... I also prefer flatter saddles as it allows me to sit in various positions and not slide back where the saddle wants me to. But that's just me. Some prefer more curved profiles, more padding, flexier shells, like the Fizik Aliante (it's shaped and designed more like a hamac, some love it)....



Thank you for all your help! Your info has given me a lot of great ideas.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

As posted earlier - here's the vin decoder site - Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help
.
vin will be under bottom bracket, or under one of the seat stays, or even under the chain stays.
...

Having said that, there were some bikes that didn't get a clearly stamped vin.

Yours looks to have fine new parts mounted. It's a great ride for the price. Don't be concerned with the posts about these frames cracking .... There are plenty of these versions still in use and they were hard ridden in College and Other racing back in the 90's.
.
Train a bit, and maybe mount new wheels ... and you can easily stay up with those pricey bikes.


----------

